# HO living in NJ - need advice on gas WH



## bmninada (Nov 29, 2018)

HO, recent and my gas water heater - AO Smith left by previous owner is severely rusted and home inspector advised me strongly to replace it. 

My friends are all telling me to drop by in HD or Lowes and then hire a plumber from various Groupon deals or postal coupons and I am done.
However, I believe in quality and primarily safety above all. With that note - I approached 3 to 4 local dealers and they exclusively carry AO Smith but all with 6 year warranty. However, Lowes has AO Smith too but have 12 year warranty. Is there any difference?
Few of my friends are advising me against AO Smith stating their quality is now not what it was. Then when I looked at Bradford White surprisingly not 1 friend of mine who had them from 200x / 201x years have a good story. Almost everyone tells me the new BW dies right after warranty - which is 6 years.
What is my option here? I am starting to lean towards Rheem carried by Home Depot. Many have stated that Rheem is lasting long.
I do not want to spend over a 4 figure mark (with installation) for just 6 years.
Also - really is there any difference between a 6 vs 8 vs 12 year same brand model?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

First off, this site is for professionals only so you won't really get much help here.

So you ask your friends, did research at Lowes/HD, talked to 4 local licensed plumbers, and now you are asking complete strangers on the internet. Do you really not trust the plumbers you called? Do you not trust your friends? Only smart thing you've stated was that you want quality over going with a groupon deal.

The difference between warranties for 6 yrs and 8 yrs is 2 yrs. The difference between 8yrs and 12 yrs is 4 yrs. The difference between 6yrs and 12yrs is 6 yrs. Is a longer warranty better than a shorter one? As for their construction differences that would lead to a longer warranty, we don't usually go cutting apart w/hs to see why they failed or what their differences are. Some might, but not many.

Is the cost difference between the different models with different warranty length worth it for you? Would your friend's w/h that died shortly after warranty have been covered under a longer warranty or was it an issue not covered? Did you ask the plumbers you called about all this warranty stuff and why they only carry AO?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Funny how my mother in law calls the CAA for advice. The CAA used to be a call center for towing but now branched out into a lot of things like recommending "supposedly" a good company. She always asks them which company to hire. The CAA will only recommend a company if that company pays them 1500$ plus taxes each year.

Even though I tell her that it's completely nuts she still hires the recommendation and the last time she did, the roofer after signing a contract came back begging for more money before he was almost done. He wanted cash payment no receipt. She paid.

There you have it. Anyway I would go with the tankless heater.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

piss off......and in a nice snowflake color so you dont get too butt hurt....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## bmninada (Nov 29, 2018)

Thank you @ chonkie. 

I apologize that this is a professional only forum. I'll refrain from any more posting and will request closing the account. 

I wanted the advice as friends who are home owners like me restrict themselves only to their experience. Local plumbers have mixed reviews and they will also state what they carry as the best. 

What I did not understand is me carrying the warranty. Did not, sorry understand what it means. 

Lastly my only reason for this thread is safety. For my family. For that I can pay a premium.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com .

PlumbingZone.com is a community of plumbing professionals discussing business and trade knowledge about residential and commercial work. It is designed for plumbing professionals only.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php .

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

